
Homelessness in the San Francisco Bay Area - bfaviero
https://www.mckinsey.com/industries/public-sector/our-insights/homelessness-in-the-san-francisco-bay-area-the-crisis-and-a-path-forward
======
mullingitover
I agree with the mayor of Sacramento[1] that shelter should be a civil right,
and coupled with that right should be a responsibility to use it. Hand in hand
with that, camping on public property should not be a civil right.

If a disaster hit and 50k people lost their homes, FEMA and the Red Cross
would ramp up and shelter them immediately. The same level of effort should be
put into sheltering the homeless across the country. Normalizing the growing
slums by declaring that street camping is a civil right is an absolute
disaster.

[1] [https://www.latimes.com/opinion/story/2019-07-16/op-ed-
build...](https://www.latimes.com/opinion/story/2019-07-16/op-ed-building-
more-permanent-housing-alone-wont-solve-homelessness-in-california)

